# Deer processing near BG



## LazyBones (May 25, 2004)

Looking fore a place to take deer near Bowling Green. My son and i butchered out his deer this week ( which is a lot of work) because Belleville Bro. is closed and on longer in business. And Frobose was not taking any deer in for a few days because they was busy. Any place within 30 miles of BG. Your suggestions would be appreciated he's planning on getting another one i don't really want to butcher it out . Thanks


----------



## bucksfanbg (Mar 18, 2009)

Belleville's is closed? The one down at the north Baltimore exit off 75? Place looked open couple days ago but I could be wrong.


----------



## LazyBones (May 25, 2004)

Yes, Belleville's in North Baltimore is closed the Sentinel ran a story this past summer. I just call their shop in Bowling Green They will only process deboned meat. They will still make Landjaegers and jerky.


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

Would rather butcher my own deer. You never know if you are getting your der back or someone else deer. Plus they charge way to much to butcher a deer. I rather put the $100 in my own pocket then theirs. I may not get fancy cuts but I get the job done. I get roasts, steaks and ground burger all put up in 1lb packages.


----------



## LazyBones (May 25, 2004)

Thanks mlayers for your response. i have all the gear to do this so i might as well but then again i didn't get the name lazybones for nothing. haha !!!!


----------



## Gill (May 9, 2007)

I have been going to Pettisville meats for deer processing. They do a superb job and vacuum seal your meats. Hay also do specialty meats. That are over by Wauseon. Check out their website. It's worth the drive. I live near waterville.


----------



## Gill (May 9, 2007)

Gill said:


> I have been going to Pettisville meats for deer processing. They do a superb job and vacuum seal your meats. They also do specialty meats. They are over by Wauseon. Check out their website. It's worth the drive. I live near waterville.


D


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

mlayers said:


> Would rather butcher my own deer. You never know if you are getting your der back or someone else deer. Plus they charge way to much to butcher a deer. I rather put the $100 in my own pocket then theirs. I may not get fancy cuts but I get the job done. I get roasts, steaks and ground burger all put up in 1lb packages.


I agree. There are some great processors out there but I have seen some bad ones and gotten some questionable meat back (in terms of hair, bone fragments, etc...) I started doing my own 2 years ago and I won't have it any other way. I went in with a buddy of mine and we bought a nice LEM grinder. I found the ground meat bags cheap in bulk online as well as freezer paper cheap in bulk. I can cut the meat the way I like it. I trim all of the fat and sinew off, no bones, no hair, etc.. I can also package it how I like. I get my steaks and tenderloins cut up the way I like it and can package it in portions for cooking for 2-3 people. If I have more than that I just pull out more packages.



LazyBones said:


> Thanks mlayers for your response. i have all the gear to do this so i might as well but then again i didn't get the name lazybones for nothing. haha !!!!


It is a lot of work to process deer haha. There are times when I am doing it that I wish I would have just paid the money to have someone else doing it...but the end result is so much better IMO. I like being able to know where my deer has been every step of the way from the moment I kill it, to field dressing, skinning and processing it to the freezer...but those late nights sitting over a table cutting up a deer after being up since 5 in the morning really wears on you sometimes


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

fishdealer04 said:


> It is a lot of work to process deer haha. There are times when I am doing it that I wish I would have just paid the money to have someone else doing it...but the end result is so much better IMO. I like being able to know where my deer has been every step of the way from the moment I kill it, to field dressing, skinning and processing it to the freezer...but those late nights sitting over a table cutting up a deer after being up since 5 in the morning really wears on you sometimes


Yes it is a little work to get it done. It usually take me 2 to 3 hours to get it butcher and ground up and package the way I like it. There is time when I will work on the cutting out the steaks and roast then do the burger the next day. I guess that is why I have a fridge in the garage I can put my deer meat in there as I cut it off. There is time when my boy and his buddy will help debone it and we can get that done in no time at all. So it is not that bad. But when you do it yourself yes you know how the meat was taken care of.


----------

